# كما أنا ظالم نعم يا الهى ظالم



## طالب الشفاعه (16 مارس 2007)

ألهى وحبيبى ومخلصى
عقلى دائماً يفكر فى غداً 
ودائماً قلبى يحزن وعينى تبكى
كم أشعر أننى بعيدة عنك 
كم أشعر أننى لا أحبك كما ينبغي ولكنك تحبنى أكثر مما ينبغى 
كما أنا ظالم نعم يا الهى ظالم
ظلمتك أنت يا الهى بحبى لغيرك أكثر من حبى لك 
عجباً يا ألهى أترك مصدر الحب ومبدعه وهو أنت 
وأشعر وأحب من يستمد منك جزء من هذا الحب عجباً !!!!!!!
ربى تركت أمس كما كان واليوم مر كما مر ولكن دعنى أعطيك غداً   
  فأعطيه لك واثق بأنه الأفضل معك 
أحبك يارب أحبك وكم أتمنى أن أحبك كما ينبغى


----------



## ميرنا (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كما أنا ظالم نعم يا الهى ظالم*



> ولكن دعنى أعطيك غداً
> فأعطيه لك واثق بأنه الأفضل معك
> أحبك يارب أحبك وكم أتمنى أن أحبك كما ينبغى


 
*امين صلاه جميله اوى ربنا يباركك*


----------



## استفانوس (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كما أنا ظالم نعم يا الهى ظالم*

*في الحقيقة
احبنا واسلم نفسه لاجلنا
لانه محبة
انظروا ايه محبة اعطانا الله حتى ندعى اولاد لله
علمنا يارب ان نحبك اكثر من نفوسنا يافادي نفوسنا​*


----------



## newman_with_jesus (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كما أنا ظالم نعم يا الهى ظالم*

امين الرب يسمع ويستجيب في اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## 3frkosh (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كما أنا ظالم نعم يا الهى ظالم*

لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياه الابديه


----------



## مسكين و غلبان (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كما أنا ظالم نعم يا الهى ظالم*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أمييييييييييييين يا ربنا يسوع المسيح 
شكرا علي تعب محبتك


----------

